# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Tintelingen en ongevoeligheid in kleine tenen en pinken

## andreroest

ik heb sinds een half jaar tintelingen in mijn kleine tenen en ook in mijn pinken en het lijkt erop of er ook wat krachtverlies is.
(ik laat sneller wat vallen)
ik ben een man van 61 en heb dit nooit gehad.
het gevoel is de gehele dag aanwezig 

eni :Confused: g idee?

----------

